# IH 886 Brake problems



## Randyfab (Jun 3, 2016)

Good evening everyone. I am new to this forum. So I have a problem that me and my dad cant figure out. 

My dad was driving our international 886 the other day. he was going down a hill and the breaks just gave out. so we messed with some things, bleed them with the bleeders on the rear hubs. only one of the brakes would partial work on and off. So I talk to some people I knew and they said it has to be the master cylinder. Which you can not buy new I found out. So the first one came the didn't know if it was any good or not. No change in in brakes still had partial on one side nothing on the other. So I order another one that was guaranteed to work. put it on tonight. one brake works great 5 out of the 6 times you use it. The other brake works 25 percent of the time. But with this new master cylinder we now have a warning light on. I can not find anywhere what this light stands for or why it comes on. Please see the attached photo. the warning light is circled in yellow. its right next to the low pressure warning light. your help is greatly appreciated since we are lost at this point. 

thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the tractor forum Randy.

The warning light may be an indicator that the master cylinder pressure is out of balance. You may need a manual to correct this. An I&T manual should cover the warning light issue, plus provide you with a bleeding procedure. You can get manuals from internet sources. Ebay has one for $31 plus $8 S&H.
_____________________________________________________________

I copied the following post written by *Jim* on the SSB tractor forum:

"The brake system is called a keep fill system, in other words the tractor hydraulic system keeps the master cyl full at all times when engine is running, however they are not power brakes, the master cyl applies all pressure to brakes, to bleed them you need to find the hose coming from master cyl that is returning fluid to the reservoir and pinch that hose off to build some back pressure, run engine and open both bleeders on brakes , works best if you hook tubes to bleeders and return fluid to tractor reservoir , the fluid should slowly come through bleeders with out pushing pedals, shut off bleeders, remove pinch from hose and see if they work, if not you may have to do some more individual bleeding each one , again with engine running and hose pinched. There are small orifices and screens in the fittings to master cyl but doubt if that is a problem. Good luck Jim" 

"The hose leaving the tube near master cyl with a 180 degree curve should be the one leading back to sump, pinch this one off, run engine, open bleeders, try latching both pedals and slowly depress and release until fluid is free of air, close one bleeder and depress pedals again and then close bleeder. if air keeps coming you are sucking air on inlet side of pump. Jim"


----------



## Randyfab (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you very much for the information. I will try this tonight and let you know.


----------

